# how to make a bootable hdd for another laptop frm mine



## BossladyDiaz (Apr 2, 2020)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1 with Bing, 64 bit, Build 9600, Installed 20180716094344.000000-420
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-3217U CPU @ 1.80GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9, CPU Count: 4
Total Physical RAM: 4 GB
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000
Hard Drives: C: 104 GB (20 GB Free); D: 0 GB (0 GB Free); E: 297 GB (297 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. X202E, ver 1.0, s/n BSN12345678901234567
System: American Megatrends Inc., ver _ASUS_ - 1072009, s/n CCN0BC022616488
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## BossladyDiaz (Apr 2, 2020)

sorry did that wrong
dnt no how to delete it


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Hi and welcome to TSG.

What did you do wrong ? Include the corrected information in your reply.


----------



## BossladyDiaz (Apr 2, 2020)

i was trying to ask how i can make a bootable hdd from my notebook for another laptop,


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Unless the laptops are the same that probably won't work.

You should be able to install Windows onto the 'other' laptop onto it's original drive, or is there a problem with that ?


----------



## BossladyDiaz (Apr 2, 2020)

I am not sure how to do that. And some of my HD say boot manager missing nd I've tried to fix using prompt command bt nothing works. I dnt have operating system cd either


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You might be able to 'refresh' or 'reset' your laptop, see from P.76 in the manual for how to do it :-

https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/nb/X202E/E7620_eManual_S200E.pdf


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

BossladyDiaz said:


> I am not sure how to do that. And some of my HD say boot manager missing nd I've tried to fix using prompt command bt nothing works. I dnt have operating system cd either


Might be your HDD is defective. Have you tried using another HDD.


----------



## mohittomar13 (May 2, 2011)

You can not make a bootable HDD for a different laptop from your current laptop as there are two problems with that. The first one is technical and the second one is piracy.

Technically it is not possible as the OS saves the setting for the hardware that it finds in the system and installs the programs during installation process accordingly. Now if you switch the HDD and put that in another system then OS will not be able to find the references to the H/w that it saved previously. Even if the laptops are the same make/model I guess it would still give you a hard time.

It causes piracy if you are able to do that because then it would result in same copy of windows running on two different laptops, so again it will give you problems


----------



## BossladyDiaz (Apr 2, 2020)

mohittomar13 said:


> You can not make a bootable HDD for a different laptop from your current laptop as there are two problems with that. The first one is technical and the second one is piracy.
> 
> Technically it is not possible as the OS saves the setting for the hardware that it finds in the system and installs the programs during installation process accordingly. Now if you switch the HDD and put that in another system then OS will not be able to find the references to the H/w that it saved previously. Even if the laptops are the same make/model I guess it would still give you a hard time.
> 
> It causes piracy if you are able to do that because then it would result in same copy of windows running on two different laptops, so again it will give you problems


ok so how can i make a bootable flash drive, by bootable i mean is it possible to make a hard drive that will install a fresh windows onto any computer?


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

BossladyDiaz said:


> ok so how can i make a bootable flash drive, by bootable i mean is it possible to make a hard drive that will install a fresh windows onto any computer?


You can make a bootable USB flashdrive which can install W10 into any computer that is compatible with it. You need a flash drive 10 GB or larger. Once you format it to install W10 you cannot load more things into the flash drive.
Try Windows 10 media creation tool and follow on screen instructions.
To make a Windows 8 flash drive it would be a lot different than W10.


----------



## mohittomar13 (May 2, 2011)

BossladyDiaz said:


> ok so how can i make a bootable flash drive, by bootable i mean is it possible to make a hard drive that will install a fresh windows onto any computer?


You can also try "Rufus" it's a solid application for making bootable USBs. I often use it for installing Windows on my Friends/Family computers.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Did you read my post #7 ? You might not even need a Usb stick if either of those methods work.


----------

